# UFC: BJ penn vs. Kenny Florian at UFC 101 in Philadelphia on August 8



## Clark Kent (Mar 30, 2009)

BJ Penn confirmed on his own website BJ Penn.com that he will indeed befacing Kenny Florian in the main event of UFC 101 in Philadelphia onAugust 8. The highly anticipated match-up comes on the heels of hisloss to regain the welterweight championship belt from Georges St.Pierre. 

More...
The hardest hitting UFC news from MMARingReport.com


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope Ken-Flo beats the snot out of him......with no grease!!

This is a long layoff for Florian.  This match should have happened before BJ fought GSP.
It bothers me that BJ was able to hold the fight off this long.  Remindes me of Kung Le and him rarely if ever defending the belt he has b/c he is always off making movies.  Unfair to the other fighters.
Long layoffs doesn't help them and if they do take a match in between and end up losing then they are dropped down the ladder.


----------



## Steve (Mar 31, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I hope Ken-Flo beats the snot out of him......with no grease!!
> 
> This is a long layoff for Florian. This match should have happened before BJ fought GSP.
> It bothers me that BJ was able to hold the fight off this long. Remindes me of Kung Le and him rarely if ever defending the belt he has b/c he is always off making movies. Unfair to the other fighters.
> Long layoffs doesn't help them and if they do take a match in between and end up losing then they are dropped down the ladder.


I'm really looking forward to this fight, as well.  KenFlo has been getting better for years now.  He's a completely different guy than the one who was on TUF1.  

Depending upon which Penn we see, it could go either way.  A determined, focused BJ Penn beats anyone at 155.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it will be a good fight too.  Penn is coming off the loss to GSP, and he's pissed and has something to prove.  KenFlo is a totally different fighter than he used to be, and is a dangerous opponent.  I'm looking forward to watching this fight.

Regardless, I still want KenFlo to beat the brakes off of Penn, just because Penn runs his mouth too much.  But that's just me.


----------



## Steve (Mar 31, 2009)

BrandonLucas said:


> I think it will be a good fight too. Penn is coming off the loss to GSP, and he's pissed and has something to prove. KenFlo is a totally different fighter than he used to be, and is a dangerous opponent. I'm looking forward to watching this fight.
> 
> Regardless, I still want KenFlo to beat the brakes off of Penn, just because Penn runs his mouth too much. But that's just me.


LOL... I totally get that.  Florian is also the quintessential "geek" martial artist.  He's the guy that out works and out thinks his opponents.  Not the most gifted athlete.  Not a prodigy or a natural talent.  He just works his butt off.   Penn is the exact opposite in every way.

Also, I just get a real kick out of KenFlo.  Everytime I see him fight, I can't help but think of Ben Stiller in Dodgeball.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 31, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> LOL... I totally get that. Florian is also the quintessential "geek" martial artist. He's the guy that out works and out thinks his opponents. Not the most gifted athlete. Not a prodigy or a natural talent. He just works his butt off. Penn is the exact opposite in every way.
> 
> Also, I just get a real kick out of KenFlo. Everytime I see him fight, I can't help but think of Ben Stiller in Dodgeball.


 
LOL!!

I think of almost the same thing, but instead of Ben Stiller, it's Justin Long.


----------



## AoCAdam (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so excited for this event. Its going to be great, and hopefully I will be able to get tickets for this one. The Card looks great so far and keeps getting better:

-B.J. Penn (#2 Lightweight in the World)* vs. Kenny Florian (#7 Lightweight in the World)*
-Forrest Griffin (#3 Light Heavyweight in the World)* vs. Thiago Silva (#10 Light Heavyweight in the World)*
-Kurt Pellegrino vs. Josh Neer
-Danillo Villefort vs. Jesse Lennox
-Matt Riddle vs. Dan Cramer
-Thiago Tavares vs. Melvin Guillard
-Kendall Grove vs. TBA*

^ According to MMAweekly.com
*


----------



## elder999 (Mar 31, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Depending upon which Penn we see, it could go either way. A determined, focused BJ Penn beats anyone at 155.


 

Maybe he'll get his momma to corner for him....:lol:


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 31, 2009)

AoCAdam said:


> -B.J. Penn (#2 Lightweight in the World)* vs. Kenny Florian (#7 Lightweight in the World)*



Wow,  Shinya Aoki is the #1 rated lightweight...that's interesting, and a little surprising...he's clearly very good, but they are giving a lot of weight to Dream, which is a fairly new promotion.


----------

